# Der Nachfolger von Windows10 heißt Wiinux.

## Klaus Meier

http://www.computerbase.de/2016-04/wirtschaft-microsoft-verpflichtet-mr.-linux/

Microsoft stellt denjenigen ein, der Oracle auf Linux umgestellt hat. Was fällt einem dazu noch ein? Nachdem man ja demnächst die Bash und einige Kommandozeilenwendungen nativ (z.B. gcc für Entwickler) unter Windows ausführen kann. Beim Kernel sind sie ja auch inzwischen einer der größten Mitarbeiter. Was besonders peinlich ist, wenn die auf einmal ihren Code offenlegen müssen. Linus war entsetzt in Bezug auf die Codequalität...

Jetzt hat es wohl auch Microsoft gemerkt, dass sie überall abgehängt werden. Alle Geräte mit CPU und einem Kernel zusammengezählt kommt Microsoft auf einen Marktanteil von unter 15%. Bei den Smartphones lag er im letzten Quartal 2015 bei 1,1%.

Was soll man dazu sagen? Bislang hat noch jede Kooperation zwischen MS und einer anderen Firma zum baldigen Tod dieser Firma geführt. Siehe Novell oder Nokia. Ok, Nokia lebt noch, aber die Handys nicht mehr.

Natürlich wäre es schön, wenn es zur Folge hätte, dass wirklich alle Software dann auch für Linux verfügbar wäre. Aber Angst macht es mir schon. Aber zum anderen: Linux kann man nicht kaufen so wie Nokia. Jeder der will, kann es forken und für so weiterentwickeln, wie er es will.

Aber ich halte jede Wette, in spätestens 10 Jahren (eher 5) läuft Windows auf Linuxbasis. Warum sollen sie alles neu entwickeln, was sie da einfach abgreifen können? Ein neues FS bekommt Microsoft ja sowieso nicht mehr auf die Reihe.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Sun Apr 03, 2016 3:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## musv

Ich glaub, ich muss Dich mal etwas korrigieren, Klaus. 

Auch wenn es scheint, dass Microsoft mit Windows auf dem absteigenden Ast ist: Der Schein trügt. 

Ich arbeite mittlerweile als Linux-Sysadmin in einem Unternehmen. Und aus der Chefetage weht ganz kalter Gegenwind in Richtung Linux-Sparte. Gerade mit Active Directory und dem Exchange-Server hat M$ die Tür weit aufgeschlagen mit Windows im Serversegment. Daran kommt man im Unternehmensbereich kaum noch vorbei. Und wenn man die beiden Kernkomponenten schon auf Windows-Basis hat, ist der Rest auch nicht mehr so fern. Da wären dann Sharepoint und HyperV. Mein Chef ist begeistert von HyperV. Ich hatte nichts damit zu tun. Der Installer des VMM ist bei mir abgeschmiert, und die Verbindung zum Cluster wollte auch nicht funktionieren. Aber sei's drum. Sharepoint hat halt den "Vorteile", dass es CMS und Datenmüllhalde ist, bei der sogar noch die Inhalte (Word, Excel) indiziert und damit suchbar sind. 

Für Linux bleibt die Dominanz im Datenbankbereich (SAP, Oracle). Was macht M$ also, wenn sie die Datenbanken nicht auf Windows kriegen? Sie bauen eben den SQL-Server für Linux. Ballmer hat damals alles Open Source bekämpft. Nutella verfolgt eine andere Taktik. Er betrachtet die Open-Source-Welt nicht mehr als Feind. Er nutzt sogar Open-Source-Tools und spart sich somit die Kosten, jedes Rad noch mal entwickeln zu müssen. Nutellas Steckenpferd ist der Server-/Cloudbereich. Über die Dominanz von Windows hat er die Verbreitung von M$-Software gestellt. Wenn der SQL-Server auf einem Windows-Server läuft ist das toll. Aber bevor auf einem Linux-Server eine Postgre- oder Oracle-Datenbank läuft, soll da lieber auch ein SQL-Server laufen. 

Und da Microsoft ja noch immer Microsoft ist, sollten wir mal die Vergangenheit betrachten. Immer wenn Microsoft etwas in Richtung Austausch mit Open Source gemacht haben, sind sie den Weg zu 80% gegangen, danach wurden die Projekte stiefmütterlich links liegen gelassen. Beispiel wäre OOXML und ODF. Hab desletztens mal versucht, ein Dokument von Libreoffice in M$-Office zu importieren. Bei der Bilderanordnung und der Kopfzeile hakte es natürlich wieder. Und was macht dann normalerweise der gefrustete Nutzer? Er nimmt noch mal Geld in die Hand und kauft bei M$ ein, um die Inkompatibilitäten zu beseitigen. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embrace,_Extend_and_Extinguish wird wohl noch immer Gültigkeit haben.

Schließlich und endlich gibt's noch den Konkurrenzfaktor. Wenn man jetzt bei Windows und Linux eine große Schnittmenge hat (virtuelle Desktops, Bash, jede Anwendung für jede Plattform), sollte man denken, dass die Leute dann auf die kostenlose Variante umsteigen? Falsch gedacht. Gekaufte Rechner werden noch immer mit vorinstalliertem Windows ausgeliefert. Und die BWLer in den Unis, die dann in Unternehmen Entscheidungsträger werden, werden noch immer mit M$-Office und VBA groß gezogen. Was werden die dann wohl im Unternehmen anschaffen?

Microsoft ist momentan stärker denn je. Eventuell - und mit viel Glück könnte Vulcan der große Wurf sein, der sowohl DirectX als auch die je-Spiel-optimierten Grafiktreiber beseitigt. Aber das ist mehr Hoffnung und Wunschtraum. Dann hätte Windows zumindest ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal auf dem Spielemarkt verloren.

Btw. pass mal den Threadtitel an: Es heißt nicht "der Nachfolter" sondern "die Nachfolter". Folter ist weiblich.

----------

## Klaus Meier

@musv Sorry, hab ich mich vertippt, wurde geändert, Danke.

Was du sagst, damit hast du schon Recht, aber es gibt halt verschiedene Bereiche. Und die sehen halt für Microsoft nun mal so aus:

Marktanteil Router: 0%.

Marktanteil Fernseher: 0%

Marktanteil BluRay-Player: 0%

Marktanteil Settop-Boxen: 0%

Die X-Box One kann man als Flop bezeichnen. Da gibt Microsoft, im Gegensatz zu Sony, die Zahl der Geräte an, die sie an den Handel ausgeliefert haben, nicht die an den Kunden verkauften.

Geldautomaten liefen früher unter 2000 und XP, werden nach dem Supportende von XP immer mehr auf Linux umgestellt.

In der Top 500 Liste gibt es eventuell noch 3 Kisten, die mit Windows laufen.

Marktanteil Mobilgeräte: 1,1%

Ich habe die letzten Geschäftszahlen gerade nicht zur Hand, aber der Gewinn im Bereich Windows ist deutlich zurückgegangen, die Verkaufszahlen der Lumias sind in einem Quartal um 56% gesunken. Der gesamte Mobilbereich lebt nur noch wegen der Lizenzzahlungen von Android. Das Supportversprechen für viele Lumias wurde nicht gehalten.

Also für mich klingt so etwas nicht nach "besser denn je". Ich habe ja auch nicht von morgen oder übermorgen geredet sondern in Hinblick auf 5 bis 10 Jahre. Und auch das von dir beschriebene Szenario mit dem Gegenwind ist ja so nicht zutreffend. Es sieht ja nicht so aus, dass diese Kunden von Windows zu Linux wechseln sollen. Oder auf einmal eine andere Datenbank nutzen sollen. Microsoft wird diesen Kunden die gleichen Produkte unter dem gleichen Namen verkaufen. Nur laufen die dann auf einem Linux-Kernel. Der Kunde wird sich dadurch nicht umstellen müssen.

Warum sollte Microsoft sonst daran arbeiten, dass Linux-Anwendungen nativ unter Windows laufen? Warum sollte man sonst den Herrn einstellen, der Oracle auf Linux umgestellt hat? Windows ist zu einem nicht mehr zu wartenden und zu überschauenden Haufen Code geworden. Siehe IE, den hat man ja auch gerade eingestampft. Den gibt es ja auch nicht mehr fürs Web sondern nur noch für Anwendungen

----------

## musv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Was du sagst, damit hast du schon Recht, aber …

 

Das sind alles Embedded Devices. Auf dem Markt war M$ ansich bis auf Windows CE nie wirklich vertreten. 

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Geldautomaten liefen früher unter 2000 und XP, werden nach dem Supportende von XP immer mehr auf Linux umgestellt.

 

Ich kenn die Dinger nur mit XP Embedded. Weiß nicht, bis wann da der Support läuft. 

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> die Verkaufszahlen der Lumias sind in einem Quartal um 56% gesunken.

 

Das war noch das Vermächtnis von Ballmer. Mit seinem Maulwurf Elop hatte er dabei 2 große Ziele im Auge:

Die Vernichtung von Meego als mögliche Konkurrenz. 

Wenn Windows schon erfolglos im Mobile-Sektor ist, dann kauft man sich halt einfach einen Hardwarehersteller und erzwingt damit den Marktanteil.

Das 2. Ziel ging in die Hose, wie wir alle wissen. Aber leider war M$ im ersten Punkt erfolgreich. Meego ist tot, bevor es überhaupt richtig auf dem Markt war. Interessant wäre Meego gewesen, weil es näher am Vanilla-Linux war als Android. 

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Warum sollte Microsoft sonst daran arbeiten, dass Linux-Anwendungen nativ unter Windows laufen?

 

Siehe oben. Infiltrierung des Datenbankbereichs. 

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Windows ist zu einem nicht mehr zu wartenden und zu überschauenden Haufen Code geworden. Siehe IE, den hat man ja auch gerade eingestampft.

 

Auch nicht so ganz richtig. Der IE ist noch immer vorhanden, heißt jetzt nur Edge. Die Umbenennung war deswegen notwendig, um die gesamte Abwärtskompatibilität rausschmeißen zu können. Sie haben praktisch nur die alten Zöpfe abgeschnitten und die UI etwas geändert. Btw. ich finde das Ding schrecklich. Ich hoffe, dass ich nie damit ernsthaft arbeiten muss.

Und ob der Rest so unwartbar ist, wissen wir nicht, da wir den Quellkot nicht kennen. Ich möchte da auch keine Spekulationen anstellen. 

Mein Fazit ist: Ich sehe die neue Charm-Offensive von M$ sehr skeptisch. Auch wenn der Ballmer weg ist, trau ich M$ noch lange nicht über den Weg. Eine Schwäche kann ich nicht erkennen. Ich befürchte eher, dass die Assimilation diverser Linux-/Unix-Komponenten Linux im Firmenbereich noch weiter zurückdrängen könnte. Und davor habe ich Angst.

----------

## Klaus Meier

ich sehe darin ganz und gar nicht eine Charme-Offensive. Sie wollen ja ihre Kunden nicht zu Linux, wie wir es bislang kennen, bringen. Sie wollen verhindern, dass Kunden zu Linux abwandern. Im Mobilbereich hatte Microsoft vor Android und iOS zusammen mit dem einverleibten Nokia mal einen Marktanteil von über 70%. Geblieben ist ein Prozent.

Ich sehe darin eher eine Gefahr für Linux als einen Nutzen. Weil Microsoft dem ganzen durch seine pure Masse eine Richtung aufdrängen wird, die vorher keiner gewollt hat. Wenn Linus nicht mehr ist, dann übernimmt ein Elop die Pflege des Kernels...

Und meinen Informationen zu Folge soll Edge eine komplette Neuentwicklung sein. Und was die Wartbarkeit betrifft, das sieht man ja daran, dass bei Linux Bugs oftmals in wenigen Stunden gefixed sind, während Microsoft da oft Monate braucht und erst mal bei Google (die den Bug gefunden haben) um eine Fristverlängerung für die Veröffentlichung gebettelt haben, bevor sie angefangen haben, die Lücke zu schließen. Und dann verursacht das Fix mehr Probleme als er löst... Wann bitte war der letzte Patchday, an dem keine Schreckensmeldung kam? 

Na ist aber auch egal, ich meinte meinen Beitrag eher aus der Sicht von Microsoft, welche Vorteile sie von dieser Sache haben. Ein bischen am Kernel mitarbeiten und dafür viele nette Sachen abgreifen ist doch viel einfacher, als alles selber zu machen. Hat doch Apple mit BSD auch so gehandhabt. Damit sind dann die Personen, die bislang Linux nutzen, automatisch Kunden von Microsoft. MS bietet seine Dienste ja über CyanogenOS vorinstalliert auf Smartphones an. Kaufst ein Gerät mit Linux und bist bei Microsoft. Es wird ja schon lange gefordert, Windows mal komplett neu zu entwerfen. Ohne Laufwerksbuchstaben, ohne Verknüpfung mit einer Anwendung über die Extension, ohne Ausblenden von bekannten Extensionen usw. An einen Nutzen für Linux denkt Microsoft dabei nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Geldautomaten liefen früher unter 2000 und XP, werden nach dem Supportende von XP immer mehr auf Linux umgestellt.

 

Sorry aber das ist so nicht korrekt. Wie kommst du auf Linux ?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Dyscordya wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Geldautomaten liefen früher unter 2000 und XP, werden nach dem Supportende von XP immer mehr auf Linux umgestellt. 
> 
> Sorry aber das ist so nicht korrekt. Wie kommst du auf Linux ?

 

Gab es doch einige Berichte dazu auf Heise, wo genau gesagt wurde, wer da was umstellt. Finde ich jetzt aber nicht auf die Schnelle. Nur mal so ein Link:

http://www.chip.de/news/Windows-XP-Linux-soll-die-Nutzer-retten_68777051.html

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Warum sollte Microsoft sonst daran arbeiten, dass Linux-Anwendungen nativ unter Windows laufen?

 *husthustcygwinhusthust*

- Gibts seit Ewigkeiten. Aber eine externe Quelle, die nicht von Microsoft kontrolliert wird, und den ganzen schönen Linux-Kram nativ auf Windows verfügbar macht? geht ja garnicht!

Und dann hätten wir da noch kde4win. Und dann noch diverse, gerade Entwicklertools, wie kdiff3, die auch alle außerhalb der M$-Kontrolle liegen, und den Visual Studio Krempel teilweise um Längen abhängen...

Es geht um Kontrolle, meiner Meinung nach. *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Warum sollte man sonst den Herrn einstellen, der Oracle auf Linux umgestellt hat?

 weil er sonst für die Konkurrenz arbeitet. okay, das ist vielleicht etwas zu fatalistisch.  :Wink:  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Windows ist zu einem nicht mehr zu wartenden und zu überschauenden Haufen Code geworden. Siehe IE, den hat man ja auch gerade eingestampft. Den gibt es ja auch nicht mehr fürs Web sondern nur noch für Anwendungen

 Nein. Edge kann bei Weitem nicht mit dem IE mithalten. Das Ding kann kein Java, weil es weder Plugins noch AddOns kennt. Eine Freude, wer sich über Sophos oder Cisco Web-VPN verbinden muss.

Aber praktischerweise kann man in Windows 10 das Edge-Icon einfach rausschmeißen, und den IE (der weiterhin da ist.) rein tun, falls es unbedingt ein M$-Browser sein muss.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *Dyscordya wrote:*    *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Geldautomaten liefen früher unter 2000 und XP, werden nach dem Supportende von XP immer mehr auf Linux umgestellt. 
> 
> Sorry aber das ist so nicht korrekt. Wie kommst du auf Linux ? 
> 
> Gab es doch einige Berichte dazu auf Heise, wo genau gesagt wurde, wer da was umstellt. Finde ich jetzt aber nicht auf die Schnelle. Nur mal so ein Link:
> ...

 

Mag sein. Ist leider trotzdem falsch. Es gibt in Deutschland mehrere Rechenzentren und auch Institute. Man kann daher nicht sagen, "...immer mehr auf Linux umgestellt.".

- GAD

- Fiducia_IT

- Finanzinformatik

Nur als Beispiel zu nennen.

LG

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, einen habe ich noch und dann melde ich mich hier ab.

Nur mal so als Beispiel:

http://derstandard.at/2000034148514/Rebellen-haben-bei-Microsoft-die-Macht-uebernommen

Es tut sich da gerade etwas. Nur bei Gentoo ist man zu blöd dazu, es zu kapieren. Ist schon geil, dass da jetzt die Windows-Jünger aus ihren Löchern gekrochen kommen, wenn man etwas dazu sagt. Das hätte ich jetzt echt nicht gedacht. Das sich in einem Gentoo-Forum in erster Linie gläubige Windows-Jünger tummeln, die gar nichts kapieren, was im letzten Jahr passiert ist.

In diesem Sinne, schönen guten Tag noch. Bei Microsoft geht die Post ab und keiner hier kapiert es.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ok, einen habe ich noch und dann melde ich mich hier ab.
> 
> Nur mal so als Beispiel:
> 
> http://derstandard.at/2000034148514/Rebellen-haben-bei-Microsoft-die-Macht-uebernommen
> ...

 

Das hat mit kapieren /Windows Jünger nichts zu tun. Was soll der Kindergarten-/Nerdslang? Also, warum so agressiv??

Die Aussage mit den SB Geräten ist schlicht und einfach falsch.

Das hat mit Windows Jünger nix zu tun. Aber nochmal langsam....

Es spielen bei einer Migration verschiedene Dinge eine Rolle:

-> ist ein Wechsel Unternehmenspolitisch gewollt

-> sind die spezifischen Fachanwendungen kompatibel

-> ist eine Migration lizenztechnisch sinnvoll 

-> sind alle HW Features mit einem anderen System nutzbar

-> sind entsprechende Mitarbeiter geschult (auch externe Dienstleister)

-> gibt es Erfahrungswerte mit dem "anderen" Betriebssystem i.S. Zuverlässigkeit, Pachtmangagement, KFALL

-> können entsprechende Installationsroutinen in einem zentralen Installationsprogramm verarbeitet, verwaltet werden

Eine Frage an dich. Wo siehst du den Vorteil Linux, statt Windows zu nutzen, in Beachtung der obrigen Punkte?

Was denkst du, weshalb i.d.R. SB Geräte ausfallen? Wegen dem Betriebssystem??  :Wink: 

Bei Hobby IT und dem Wechsel von Software ist halt ein anderer Aufwand notwendig und mit weniger Konfliktpunkten verbunden, als ein Betriebssystemwechsel in Unternehmen.

So, bin nun auch raus....

----------

## mv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Bei Microsoft geht die Post ab und keiner hier kapiert es.

 

Das hier ist ja auch ein Gentoo-Forum und kein Microsoft-Forum. Was bei MS passiert, kann hier doch praktisch nicht beeinflusst werden.

Ob Gentoo systemd unterstützen oder als Default haben will - eine solche "politische" Diskussion mag in diesem Forum einen gewissen Sinn ergeben, weil sie möglicherweise Auswirkungen auf Gentoo hat - aber was man hier zur der Entwicklung zu MS sagt, ist nur Plaudern ohne Konsequenzen. Oder?

----------

## musv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Es tut sich da gerade etwas. Nur bei Gentoo ist man zu blöd dazu, es zu kapieren. Ist schon geil, dass da jetzt die Windows-Jünger aus ihren Löchern gekrochen kommen, wenn man etwas dazu sagt. Das hätte ich jetzt echt nicht gedacht. Das sich in einem Gentoo-Forum in erster Linie gläubige Windows-Jünger tummeln, die gar nichts kapieren, was im letzten Jahr passiert ist.
> 
> Bei Microsoft geht die Post ab und keiner hier kapiert es.

 

Ach Klaus.  :Smile:  Wen meinst du denn mit "gläubige Windows-Jünger"? 

Bei Microsoft geht vermutlich genauso die Post ab wie nach jeder Apple-Konferenz. Also eigentlich gar nicht.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Gab es doch einige Berichte dazu auf Heise, wo genau gesagt wurde, wer da was umstellt. Finde ich jetzt aber nicht auf die Schnelle.

 

Meinst du das vielleicht?

http://heise.de/-2609600

Zum Thema:

Das Microsoft nur so weit mit der OpenSource-Gemeinschaft zusammenarbeiten wird wie es für sie nötig/sinnvoll ist dürfte kaum einen verwundern. Aber an die Theorie "Exchange als Einfallstor ins IT-Ökosystem von Firmen" glaube ich seit der Entwicklung der EWS-API nicht mehr, denn die hätten sie wohl kaum entwickelt und veröffentlicht wenn sie den Exchange auf diese Weise benutzen wollten.

Fazit: Nadella versucht das Unternehmen wieder auf Kurs zu bringen und dabei das in den vergangen Jahren zurecht aufgebaute Auftreten als "Wir scheißen auf euch alle!"-Bösewicht loszuwerden.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Klaus Meier, ich muss zugeben der GEDANKE hat was. :)

Aber ich befürchte das bevor es soweit ist einfach die voran schreitende Entwicklung so sehr beschleunigt wird das es unmöglich oder nur mit hohem finanziellen Aufwand da einzusteigen oder mit zu spielen.

Generell ist Open Source ja auch offen für alle, also auch für Microsoft. Es steht ihnen auch zu das zu nutzen, genauso wie diversen militärischen Projekten. Gleichzeitig gibt es da immer ein moralisches Problem. Aber ich denke das wird sich von alleine regeln.

Das tolle an Open Source ist ja nicht der Code oder das nutzen für lau. Sondern das man selber näher am Code oder am Bug steckt. Doch für jeden der nicht entwickelt oder eigene Programme integrieren will ist Linux eigentlich schon fast wie ein Windows. Bevor Microsoft zu viele Nachteile hat könnte ich mir vorstellen das sie auch Linux nutzen, aber selbst dann haben sie auch einen gewissen Vorsprung. Gleichzeitig merkt man ja auch an Google, wie perfide das Android System gestaltet sein kann. Natürlich völlig legitim.

Wenn allerdings Schadsoftware für Linux entwickelt wird, könnte der Wind auch in unseren Lagern genau wie im Windows Bereich zu massiven Problemen führen.

----------

## Hilefoks

Robbins war 2005 auch bei Microsoft, aber bis heute gibt es Portage nicht unter Windows.

Ich arbeite seit Jahren als C/C++ Entwickler in verschiedenen Unternehmen. Da ich auf Qt spezialisiert bin, bin ich normalerweise auch nur bei Unternehmen, die Qt einsetzen, falls es um GUI-Programmierung geht. 

Beste Voraussetzungen also, sich nicht an Windows und Visual Studio zu binden.  :Smile: 

Dennoch - in allen Unternehmen bisher wurden Windows und Visual Studio eingesetzt. Schlimmer noch, in fast allen Unternehmen musste praktisch auch Visual Studio eingesetzt werden, weil nicht etwa qmake, cmake, scons oder so... sondern MSBuild verwendet wurde. Selbst in den Unternehmen die eigene embedded Hardware entwickelt haben, auf denen dann tatsächlich Linux lief, war die Entwicklungsumgebung Windows und Visual Studio. In diesen Unternehmen gab es dann zudem auch regelmäßig die Diskussion, ob man nicht besser auf Windows Embedded oder QNX wechseln sollte.

Microsoft versucht eine Entwickler-Community aufzubauen. In Unternehmen ist Microsoft extrem stark, aber das coole Zeug entsteht zunächst unter Linux und bei Apple. Wenn Apple ein neues Betriebssystem oder eine neue API veröffentlicht, dann fließen diese Neuerungen sehr schnell in die Anwendungen ein. Unter Windows dauert dies deutlich länger, zu lange. Mit den klassischen Unternehmen ist hier nicht zu rechnen. Daher, und weil Microsoft sich zu einem Cloud-Services Anbieter wandelt, braucht Microsoft eine Community aus Enthusiasten und Startups.

----------

## musv

Würde ich so unterstreichen. Dazu hab ich noch ein paar andere Erfahrungen gemacht: 

Die Microsoft-Vorherrschaft ist meist auch eine politische Entscheidung. Open-Source-Software wird in größerem Stil eingesetzt (Jenkins, Putty, Git). Aber für die vermeintlichen systemkritischen GUI-Programme wird ein Anbieter benötigt, der als Sündenbock herhalten muss, den man zur Not auch verklagen kann, wenn was nicht funktioniert. Das geht mit freier Software schlecht.

M$-Office hat die Vorherrschaft, da in vielen Unternehmen diverse Chefvorzimmerprogrammierer alles in VB-Macros gegossen haben, die dann 20 Jahre lang mehr schlecht als recht funktionierend zum systemkritischen Bestandteil reifen. 

In den letzten Jahren hat im Unternehmensbereich auch noch Sharepoint einen wahren Höhenflug erlebt. Das ist so die eierlegende Wollmilchsau: Datenmüllhalde, CMS und noch vieles mehr. Es gibt unheimlich viele Plug-Ins, die dann dazu führen, dass es ab einem bestimmten Punkt unmöglich wird, Datenströme nachzuvollziehen. Welche Sicherheitsrisiken sich dadurch ergeben, müssen wir ja nicht näher erläutern.

Tja und da in gemischten Umgebungen M$ immer nur zu 80% kompatibel ist, muss sich die Linux-Seite permanent rechtfertigen, warum irgendwas nicht so funktioniert wie man es gern hätte.  

Ach ja, und nicht zu vergessen wäre noch die Ehrlichkeit und das Verkaufstalent der Softwarevertreter. In meinem aktuellen Job wurde vor ein paar Jahren ein Ticketsystem gesucht. Während der Vertreter von OTRS zu ehrlich war, d.h. auch zu erwartende Probleme nannte, verkaufte der Vertreter seine proprietäre Lösung als nahezu wartungsfrei und perfekte Allroundlösung. Und damit haben wir nun ein Ticketsystem, was in .NET programmiert ist, sich extrem lahm anfühlt, pro Tag 3x abschmiert und einen Mitarbeiter wochenlang für die Integration in die Infrastruktur gebunden hat. 

Dann wäre noch das Rabattgefühl: Kauft man Windows Server, dann kriegt man kostenlos noch Hyper-V dazu. Also anstatt dann freie Lösungen zu nehmen, wird halt Hyper-V verwendet, weil man es als Bestandteil der Windows-Server-Lizenz ja sowieso bekommen hat.

----------

## Yamakuzure

@musv : Sehr schöne Zusammenstellung. Dankeschön!

@Hilefoks : Ja, es hat viele Leute begeistert, das cmake Visual Studio Solutions bauen kann... ^^

@Klaus : Sag mal, geht's noch?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich will das mal wieder aufwärmen:

https://www.heise.de/forum/iX/News-Kommentare/Azure-Sphere-Microsoft-setzt-auf-Linux-statt-Windows-fuers-IoT/forum-401158/comment/

https://linuxnews.de/2018/04/17/microsoft-will-das-iot-mit-linux-schuetzen/

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Klaus Meier, schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen.

Microsoft wird die nächsten Jahre die Marke Windows weniger betonen. Sie verkaufen zunehmend mehr Dienstleistungen und das Betriebssystem als solches ist nicht mehr der Kunde. Vielmehr machen sie es wie alle großen Internet-Konzerne und verkaufen Service und die Daten der Kunden. Niemand bezahlt mehr für das System, aber die eigenen Daten werden wahrscheinlich genutzt um Cloud-Dienste anzubieten und Neuronale Netzwerke für bestimmte Anwendungen zu trainieren.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Das ist schon recht geschickt gemacht. Da ich beruflich auf Windoze entwickeln "darf", habe ich natürlich auch ein MSDN Abonnement, und der monatliche Newsletter ist immer voll mit Werbung für deren Cloud-Dienste. Azure hier, Azure da. Blubb, Rhabarber, sülz...

Seit Monaten heizt das Microsoft-Marketing was das Zeug hält um ihre Cloud-Dienste an den Mann (oder die Frau) zu bringen, da müssen sie natürlich sicherstellen, dass alles einwandfrei funktioniert, und die "Beworbenen" keine unangenehmen Überraschungen erleben.

Microsoft kann heterogen sehr gut, auch wenn sie das niemals so richtig öffentlich zugeben würden, also ist es nur logisch, die eigene Infrastruktur mit Hilfe von GNU/Linux zu "pimpen".

Wie wichtig die Dienstleistungen inzwischen sind, merkt man auch an einem ganz anderen Phänomen: TFVC ist so gut wie tot, es lebe Git! Inzwischen ist Git fast besser in Visual Studio (online) integriert, als deren eigene Versionskontrolle. Verglichen mit dem Branchenprimus GitHub fehlt natürlich noch so einiges, aber das Fähnchen flattert recht deutlich im stetigen Wind...

Edit: Fast hätte ich den letzten Eintrag im heutigen Newsletter übersehen: (lol!) *Microsoft MSDN Newsletter wrote:*   

> Red Hat Enterprise Linux available for Azure credit
> 
> Red Hat and Microsoft are now offering Red Hat Enterprise Linux on Azure for Visual Studio subscribers. Your monthly Azure credit can now be applied towards Red Hat Enterprise Linux usage for development and testing scenarios.
> 
> Activate your Azure credit and try it now >

 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Lustig ist ja auch das Linux Subsystem. Irgendwann ist die Migration abgeschlossen und alles läuft auf Linux. Nur, dass es dann immer noch Windows heist. Eines Tages wird Ubuntu in Windows aufgehen. Da haben sich 2 gefunden.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Lustig ist ja auch das Linux Subsystem. Irgendwann ist die Migration abgeschlossen und alles läuft auf Linux. Nur, dass es dann immer noch Windows heist. Eines Tages wird Ubuntu in Windows aufgehen. Da haben sich 2 gefunden.

 Nein, das glaube ich nicht.

Das WSL ist praktisch, wenn man in Visual Studio Cross-Platform entwickeln (*), und direkt auf Linux testen möchte. Ansonsten ist das Subsystem von Windows getrennt. Du kannst noch nicht einmal ohne weiteres Datein in das WSL von der Windows Seite aus erzeugen/reinkopieren. Und alle Dateien außerhalb des WSL sind "root:root rwxrwxrwx" von drinnen - denkbar schlecht für reguläre Arbeit.

WSL ist für Windows, was Wine für Linux ist. Nur dass man mit Wine tatsächlich Windows-Programme in seine Linux-Umgebung integrieren kann, wärend das mit WSL (noch) nicht geht.

Allerdings finde ich es amüsant wie viel Mühe manche sich machen, um das, was Microsoft nicht vorgesehen hat (X zum Bleistift), mit WSL zu ermöglichen. MinTTY mit WSL-Bridge ist so ein Beispiel. Warum auch eine sehr erfahrene und seit langem gut funktionierende Distribution wie Cygwin benutzen, wenn es auch kompliziert geht?   :Wink: 

(*) Das hat auch nichts mit "Übernahme" oder "Migration" zu tun. Visual Studio unterstützt inzwischen die Entwicklung für Linux, iOS und Android. cmake und clang (inklusive ClangFormat Unterstützung) sind seit langem Verfügbar, genauso wie Python.

Neues interessantes Detail ist wohl ein Eintrag in den Release Notes zur aktuellsten Version 15.7:  *https://docs.microsoft.com/de-de/visualstudio/releasenotes/vs2017-relnotes#summary-of-whats-new-in-157 wrote:*   

> Außerdem wurde eine Vorschauversion der nächsten Version unseres Python-Debuggers basierend auf dem beliebten Open Source-pydevd-Debugger hinzugefügt.

 Es scheint, als ob sich der Kurswechsel Microsofts, offener für OpenSource zu werden, inzwischen auszahlt...

..für wen am Ende ist die Frage. Aber ist sie das nicht immer?

----------

## musv

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Du kannst noch nicht einmal ohne weiteres Dateien in das WSL von der Windows Seite aus erzeugen/reinkopieren.

 

Jein

Mach 'ne Powershell auf:

```
wsl touch blubb.txt
```

erzeugt Dir eine Datei in Deinem Linux-Home. Mit dem wsl-Kommando kannst du die ganzen Linux-Befehle auch in der CMD oder Powershell ausführen. Demzufolge kannst du Linux-GUI-Programme auch direkt ins Windows einbinden und per Icon vom Windows-Desktop aus starten. Du brauchst natürlich dazu noch einen X-Server, z.B. Xming.

Normale Windowsdateien kannst du über diesen Weg auch ins Linux reinkopieren. C: wird (glaub ich zumindest, Einrichtung ist schon länger her) per default nach /mnt/c gemountet. Die restlichen Laufwerke kann man über den Dateisystemtyp drvfs mounten. Dazu legt man in der fstab im Subsystem die entsprechenden Einträge an. 

Ich starte sogar über die .bashrc (wie bei Termux in Android) einen SSH-Daemon, um mich dann auf die Windows-Kiste per SSH zu verbinden. Dazu muss man natürlich noch die Windows-Firewall konfigurieren und den Port 22 zulassen. Klappt problemlos. 

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Nur dass man mit Wine tatsächlich Windows-Programme in seine Linux-Umgebung integrieren kann, wärend das mit WSL (noch) nicht geht.

 

Auch das geht problemlos. Tipp einfach mal in die Bash ein: 

```
notepad.exe
```

Bei mir geht da der Notepad auf. Xming wird in dem Fall nicht benötigt. Du kannst damit aus der Bash jedes beliebige Windows-Programm starten. 

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Warum auch eine sehr erfahrene und seit langem gut funktionierende Distribution wie Cygwin benutzen, wenn es auch kompliziert geht?  

 

Das Cygwin-Projekt in Ehren. Ich hab's jahrelang benutzt. Aber: 

WSL ist ein natives Subsystem. Cygwin macht alles über API-Calls. Deswegen dauerte es in Cygwin auch immer ewig, bis mal ein Befehl ausgeführt wurde. Desweiteren hatte ich in Cygwin immer Probleme mit der Zeichenkodierung. Sobald Umlaute und pagetable-abhängige Sonderzeichen ins Spiel kamen, wurde in Cygwin Mist angezeigt. Ist auch klar Windows nutzt intern UTF-16, Linux normalerweise UTF-8.

Und last but not least sind die Cygwin-Leute dran Schuld, dass meine favorisierte Tastaturbelegung auf einmal nicht mehr funktionierte. 

So generell

Ich seh das Ganze noch immer skeptisch. Für Windows aus politischen Gründen kommt halt jetzt noch das Argument hinzu, dass man nahezu die gesamte Linux-Funktionalität in Windows nutzen kann. Es wird dadurch halt immer schwieriger, auf Arbeit einen Linux-Rechner zu rechtfertigen, wenn die Abteilungsoberen das nicht wollen. 

Trotzallem hat M$ mit dem Linux-Subsystem richtig gute Arbeit geleistet. Es fühlt sich gut an. Mit Xming bekomm ich sogar mein urxvt mit der grünen Schrift zu 100% genauso dargestellt wie auf meinem Linux-Rechner. Das sind Sachen, die ich so mit Cygwin nicht hinbekommen hab. Und es läuft flüssig. Auch die Interoperabilität zwischen Linux und Windows (s.o.) ist sehr gut. Grafische Programme sind von beiden Seiten aus problemlos benutzbar. Und als zusätzliches Plus läuft Linux in einer Art Container, d.h. man kann auch mehrere Linuxe (Ubuntu, Kali, usw) parallel laufen lassen.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Oh, musv, da war ich wohl nicht deutlich genug...

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   Du kannst noch nicht einmal ohne weiteres Dateien in das WSL von der Windows Seite aus erzeugen/reinkopieren. 
> 
> Jein
> 
> Mach 'ne Powershell auf:
> ...

 Ja. Das geht und ist eine prima Möglichkeit sich alles zu zerschießen. *https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/2016/11/17/do-not-change-linux-files-using-windows-apps-and-tools/ wrote:*   

> DO NOT, under ANY circumstances, create and/or modify Linux files using Windows apps, tools, scripts, consoles, etc.

 

Oder etwas neuer (von März 2018): *https://www.howtogeek.com/261383/how-to-access-your-ubuntu-bash-files-in-windows-and-your-windows-system-drive-in-bash/ wrote:*   

> In other words, treat the Linux folder as if it were read-only from within Windows. Don’t use any Windows tool, including graphical apps or command line tools, to modify them. Don’t create new files within these folders using Windows tools, either.

 

Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich oben "nicht ohne weiteres" schrieb. Tut mir leid, dass das etwas undeutlich war.

Letztendlich zeigt das aber den absolut größten Unterschied zwischen WSL und Wine oder Cygwin auf.

 *musv wrote:*   

> Mit dem wsl-Kommando kannst du die ganzen Linux-Befehle auch in der CMD oder Powershell ausführen. Demzufolge kannst du Linux-GUI-Programme auch direkt ins Windows einbinden und per Icon vom Windows-Desktop aus starten. Du brauchst natürlich dazu noch einen X-Server, z.B. Xming.

 Das war nicht der Punkt. Du kannst von überall aus WSL-Apps starten, aber das ist keine Integration.

 *musv wrote:*   

> Normale Windowsdateien kannst du über diesen Weg auch ins Linux (von WSL aus) reinkopieren. (...)

 

Habe ich ja geschrieben. Sie liegen aber alle mit Berechtigungen vor, die alles andere als sicheres Arbeiten ermöglichen. Das war ebenfalls nicht der Punkt.

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   Nur dass man mit Wine tatsächlich Windows-Programme in seine Linux-Umgebung integrieren kann, wärend das mit WSL (noch) nicht geht. 
> 
> Auch das geht problemlos. Tipp einfach mal in die Bash ein: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ja. Das ist das umgekehrte von dem, wovon ich sprach. Wenn ich unter Linux "notepad.exe" eingebe, startet der Kernel bei mir auch notepad.exe via Wine. Ich sprach von anders herum. Gib mal in der Cmd "nano" oder "vim" ein.  Davon sprach ich.

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   Warum auch eine sehr erfahrene und seit langem gut funktionierende Distribution wie Cygwin benutzen, wenn es auch kompliziert geht?   
> 
> Das Cygwin-Projekt in Ehren. Ich hab's jahrelang benutzt. Aber: 
> 
> WSL ist ein natives Subsystem. Cygwin macht alles über API-Calls. Deswegen dauerte es in Cygwin auch immer ewig, bis mal ein Befehl ausgeführt wurde. Desweiteren hatte ich in Cygwin immer Probleme mit der Zeichenkodierung. Sobald Umlaute und pagetable-abhängige Sonderzeichen ins Spiel kamen, wurde in Cygwin Mist angezeigt. Ist auch klar Windows nutzt intern UTF-16, Linux normalerweise UTF-8.

 Jein.

WSL beinhaltet eine Linux-kompatible Kernelschnittstelle, die von Microsoft entwickelt worden ist, die selbst aber keinen Code des Linux-Kernels enthält. Nirgends ein Linux (Kernel) in Sicht.  :Wink:  (Bei Cygwin natürlich auch nicht)

Cygwin hat eine eigene libc, basierend auf newlib. Das ist im Grunde genommen schneller als WSL, da alle Programme nativ unter Windows laufen, während bei WSL bei jedem Call ein Layer dazwischen liegt.

Allerdings wäre es wirklich mal interessant, ein paar direkte Vergleiche durchzuführen...

 *musv wrote:*   

> Und last but not least sind die Cygwin-Leute dran Schuld, dass meine favorisierte Tastaturbelegung auf einmal nicht mehr funktionierte.

 Ich habe in den Bug geschaut, und ich habe kein Problem mit der Tilde... Allerdings benutze ich Cygwin/X anstatt XMing.

Ich habe allerdings auch keinerlei Hinweis darauf gefunden, woran die "Cygwin-Leute" denn nun Schuld seien?

 *musv wrote:*   

> So generell
> 
> Ich seh das Ganze noch immer skeptisch. Für Windows aus politischen Gründen kommt halt jetzt noch das Argument hinzu, dass man nahezu die gesamte Linux-Funktionalität in Windows nutzen kann. Es wird dadurch halt immer schwieriger, auf Arbeit einen Linux-Rechner zu rechtfertigen, wenn die Abteilungsoberen das nicht wollen.

 Das konnte man schon seit Jahren dank Cygwin. Davon einmal abgesehen, dass man unter WSL alles andere als "die gesamte Linux-Funktionalität" nutzen kann.

Für alles was mit X zu tun hat, muss man das WSL mit Extraschritten quasi "pimpen".

Bei politischen Entscheidungen kann das nicht berücksichtigt werden.

WSL gibt es auschließlich für Windows 10 Professional x64

WSL kann ausschließlich 64bit Software ausführen. Es gibt absolut keine 32bit-Unterstützung.

Alles, was nicht-implementierte Kernel-Funktionen benötigt, läuft ebenfalls nicht.

Alles, was direkt mit HArdware quatschen muss, ist ... äh ... schwierig.

Wenn Cygwin nie ein Argument gegen das Installieren einer echten Linux-Distri war, ist es WSL schon lange nicht.

 ( Mir ist aber absolut klar, dass die "Entscheider" meist Manager-Typen ohne jegliche Ahnung von der Materie sind... )

 *musv wrote:*   

> Trotzallem hat M$ mit dem Linux-Subsystem richtig gute Arbeit geleistet. Es fühlt sich gut an. Mit Xming bekomm ich sogar mein urxvt mit der grünen Schrift zu 100% genauso dargestellt wie auf meinem Linux-Rechner. Das sind Sachen, die ich so mit Cygwin nicht hinbekommen hab. Und es läuft flüssig. Auch die Interoperabilität zwischen Linux und Windows (s.o.) ist sehr gut. Grafische Programme sind von beiden Seiten aus problemlos benutzbar. Und als zusätzliches Plus läuft Linux in einer Art Container, d.h. man kann auch mehrere Linuxe (Ubuntu, Kali, usw) parallel laufen lassen.

 Tja, und bei mir ist die Erfahrung eben genau anders herum...

Cygwin läuft bei mir absolut rund und flüssig. Dank Cygwin habe ich unter Windows syslog-ng, postfix, sshd und dbus. Als ich WSL (mit Gentoo Stage3) ausprobiert habe, war ich ... nunja... wenig begeistert. Eine Bash in einer CMD ist halt echt schräg.

Als ich dann sah, durch wie viele, teils brennende, Reifen ich springen muss, um mit WSL auch GUI Apps wie Konsole zu betreiben, habe ich den Kram wieder weggeworfen.

... vielleicht habe ich auch einfach nur zu schnell aufgegeben...

----------

## musv

Mit den Dateirechten hast du sicherlich Recht. 

Ich hab dazu hier noch was gefunden. Beim Mountversuch wollte das aber nicht klappen. Die per wsl angelegte Datei hatte die 666. Das ist nicht schön. 

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Cygwin hat eine eigene libc, basierend auf newlib. Das ist im Grunde genommen schneller als WSL, da alle Programme nativ unter Windows laufen, während bei WSL bei jedem Call ein Layer dazwischen liegt. Allerdings wäre es wirklich mal interessant, ein paar direkte Vergleiche durchzuführen...

 

Da wäre ich wirklich gespannt drauf. Meine letzten Versuche mit Cygwin liegen schon 3 Jahre zurück. Und z.B. ein find auf das Dateisystem loszulassen, war eine reine Katastrophe. 

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Ich habe allerdings auch keinerlei Hinweis darauf gefunden, woran die "Cygwin-Leute" denn nun Schuld seien?

 

Zugegeben, das war etwas provokativ geschrieben. Der Hintergrund ist folgender: 

Sowohl das deutsche Tastaturlayout auf der tty als auch im X nutzen in der Deadkeys-Variante die Tilde als Deadkey. Da ich eine Zeit lang auch öfters mal Spanisch und Portugiesisch geschrieben hatte, war das für mich genial. Ohne das Layout umschalten zu müssen, hatte ich Zugriff auf die gebräuchlichsten Sonderzeichen, z.B. ç, ñ usw. Natürlich ergibt sich daraus auch die Gewohnheit, dass man nach der Tilde auf die Leertaste haut, da die Tilde ja ein Deadkey ist. Irgendwann reichten dann die Cygwin-Leute besagte Änderung bei xfreedesktop ein, um das Deadkey-Tastaturlayout an den deutschen Standard und auch an Windows (deren Begründung) anzupassen. Das wurde dann so übernommen und ausgerollt. Recht schnell bemerkte ich mehr durch Zufall die Änderung und fand nach wochenlanger Suche (man vermutet ja den Fehler immer erst bei sich selbst) den oben verlinkten Bugeintrag. Dass ich jetzt in keinem deutschen Tastaturlayout mehr ein ñ tippen konnte, nervte, war aber nicht der ausschlaggebende Punkt. Viel schlimmer war der Unterschied zwischen Konsole (tty) und Terminal im X. Bei komplett identischer Tastatureingabe kann man dann folgende Sachen realisieren: 

```
rm -rf ~/.config/*
```

```
rm -rf ~ /.config/*
```

Sehr unschön und inkonsistent das Ganze. Nach den zahlreichen immer böser werdenden Beschwerden hatte der Maintainer bei Xfreedesktop dann doch ein Einsehen und akzeptierte dann einen Patch für ein zusätzliches Tastaturlayout, was er dann "legacy" nannte. Da der Name nicht sehr aussagekräftig war, wurde das unter weiterem Druck zum Glück einige Monate später in "deadtilde" umbenannt.

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Für alles was mit X zu tun hat, muss man das WSL mit Extraschritten quasi "pimpen".

 

Kommt darauf an, was du mit "pimpen" meinst. Ich musste nur Xming installieren und starten. Danach konnte ich grafische Anwendungen in der Bash einfach so starten. Den X-Server brauchst du aber in Cygwin genauso. Ich erinnere mich dunkel, dass ich da bei Cygwin so einige Probleme hatte. 

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> …Win10 Prof. nur 64bit, nicht-implementierte Kernelfunktionen, direkter HW-Zugriff

 

alles korrekt. Das mit den Kernelfunktionen und der Hardware dürfte auch auf Cygwin zutreffen. 

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Tja, und bei mir ist die Erfahrung eben genau anders herum... Cygwin läuft bei mir absolut rund und flüssig. Dank Cygwin habe ich unter Windows syslog-ng, postfix, sshd und dbus. Als ich WSL (mit Gentoo Stage3) ausprobiert habe, war ich ... nunja... wenig begeistert. Eine Bash in einer CMD ist halt echt schräg.

 

Das mit der Bash in einer CMD versteh ich nicht. Du klickst auf die bash.exe in c:\Windows\Sytem32. Daraufhin öffnet sich eine Bash, die nichts mit der CMD zu tun hat. 

Geht man nach diesem Tutorial, sollte auch das Starten eines Desktops klappen. Das hab ich allerdings nicht getestet, da ich es nicht brauch. 

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Als ich dann sah, durch wie viele, teils brennende, Reifen ich springen muss, um mit WSL auch GUI Apps wie Konsole zu betreiben, habe ich den Kram wieder weggeworfen.

 

Siehe oben: Installation Xming. Das war's.

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> ... vielleicht habe ich auch einfach nur zu schnell aufgegeben...

 

Wenn du mit Cygwin glücklich bist, dann bleib dabei. Der Thread soll keine Missionierung sein. Ich hab mit WSL wesentlich weniger Aufwand und Probleme als damals mit Cygwin. Insbesondere der Updateprozess war bei Cygwin auch immer 'ne Qual. Bei WSL tut's halt ein apt-get update. Es kann selbstverständlich sein, dass für Deinen Anwendungsfall wsl nicht ausreicht. Aber dann würde ich wohl eher eine native Linux-Installation hernehmen.Last edited by musv on Wed May 16, 2018 5:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   Cygwin hat eine eigene libc, basierend auf newlib. Das ist im Grunde genommen schneller als WSL, da alle Programme nativ unter Windows laufen, während bei WSL bei jedem Call ein Layer dazwischen liegt. Allerdings wäre es wirklich mal interessant, ein paar direkte Vergleiche durchzuführen... 
> 
> Da wäre ich wirklich gespannt drauf. Meine letzten Versuche mit Cygwin liegen schon 3 Jahre zurück. Und z.B. ein find auf das Dateisystem loszulassen, war eine reine Katastrophe.

 Also Dinge wie "find" und "grep s -R" brauche ich öfters. Im NTFS Dateisystem von Windows wohlgemerkt, und das geht recht flott.

Aaaaaber WSL gewinnt bei einigen Dingen deutlich in Punkto Geschwindigkeit. Diese beiden Aufrufe habe ich gleichzeitig durchgeführt, während der Rechner unter Last stand: Ich finde den Unterschied schon ziemlich extrem!

Cygwin

```
# (Gentoo) 15:00:16 SEden@CHH0711 ~ >

time emerge -1 qtcore

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ... done!

[ebuild   R   *] dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.5:5/5.9::gentoo_prefix  USE="-debug icu (-systemd) {-test}" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.5::gentoo_prefix

>>> Installing (1 of 1) dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.5::gentoo_prefix

>>> Jobs: 1 of 1 complete                           Load avg: 4.30, 7.04, 9.47

 * Messages for package dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.5:

 * Log file: /gentoo/var/log/portage/build/dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.5:20180516-130028.log

 * User patches applied.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

real    26m55.904s

user    13m40.461s

sys     12m44.222s

# (Gentoo) 15:27:13 SEden@CHH0711 ~ >
```

WSL

```
# (Gentoo) 15:00:13 CHH0711 ~ >

time emerge -1 qtcore

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ... done!

[ebuild  N    ~] dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.5:5/5.9::gentoo  USE="-debug icu -systemd {-test}" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.5::gentoo

>>> Installing (1 of 1) dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.5::gentoo

>>> Jobs: 1 of 1 complete                           Load avg: 0.52, 0.58, 0.59

 * Messages for package dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.5:

 * Log file: /var/log/portage/build/dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.5:20180516-130019.log

 * Generated gentoo-qconfig.h is empty

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 87 info files.

real    6m32.301s

user    12m25.469s

sys     7m18.859s

# (Gentoo) 15:06:47 CHH0711 ~ >
```

Cygwin verliert deutlich bei allem, was umfangreiche Konfiguration (cmake, configure) benötigt. WSL kommt mit den den dauernden Forks wohl sehr viel besser klar, als die newlib-cygwin.

(ich habe mal etwas Platz gespart!)

Danke für die Erklärung, jetzt verstehe ich das mit der Tilde.

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   Für alles was mit X zu tun hat, muss man das WSL mit Extraschritten quasi "pimpen". 
> 
> Kommt darauf an, was du mit "pimpen" meinst. Ich musste nur Xming installieren und starten. Danach konnte ich grafische Anwendungen in der Bash einfach so starten. Den X-Server brauchst du aber in Cygwin genauso. Ich erinnere mich dunkel, dass ich da bei Cygwin so einige Probleme hatte. 

 Ah? Dann müsste das ja rein theoretisch auch mit dem Cygwin X-Server funktionieren. Das werde ich mal testen, jetzt wo ich wieder mit dem WSL rumspiele...

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   …Win10 Prof. nur 64bit, nicht-implementierte Kernelfunktionen, direkter HW-Zugriff 
> 
> alles korrekt. Das mit den Kernelfunktionen und der Hardware dürfte auch auf Cygwin zutreffen. 

 Natürlich. Es ging mir auch nur darum, dass besagte Obrigkeit schon sehr Wissensbefreit sein muss, um eine native Linuxinstallation mit der Begründung, es gäbe ja Cygwin/WSL, zu unterbinden, wenn man eben sowas benötigt. Cygwin hilft da natürlcih auch nicht weiter.

 *musv wrote:*   

> Das mit der Bash in einer CMD versteh ich nicht. Du klickst auf die bash.exe in c:\Windows\Sytem32. Daraufhin öffnet sich eine Bash, die nichts mit der CMD zu tun hat.

 Die bash.exe ist kein GUI-Programm, sondern ein Konsolenprogramm, welches von der CMD.exe ausgeführt wird.

Klick mal oben links auf das Icon, und dann ganz unten auf Eigenschaften. Dann hast du die CMD-Eigenschaftsseite vor dir.

Das Icon ist übrigens das Standard shell32.dll Icon.  :Wink: 

Naja, wie dem auch sei. Es geht ja, wie du schon schriebst, auch um den Anwendungsfall.

Und ich nutze MinTTY eben um Vieles in meiner tagtäglichen Arbeit von einer Konsole aus zu erledigen, was unter Windows sonst nur per sehr umständlichem rumgeklicke gehen würde.

Heißt: Ich arbeite im Windows-Dateisystem. Und da fühle ich mich mit Cygwin halt halt noch wohler, da dies die Windows-ACLs versteht. 

Aber ich werde das mal testen, ob die X-Nutzung jetzt tatsächlich so einfach geht. Das wäre prima! Dann könnte ich vielleicht auch endlich endlich wieder mit kde-apps/konsole arbeiten. Die Version von Cygwin friert nämlich gerne mal ein, was beim durchschauen längerer Logs nicht so praktisch ist.

----------

## Yamakuzure

seufz Ich habe gerade ein blödes Problem in WSL gefunden. Die CPU load average Werte sind hardcodiert.

Portage wollte gerade 23/310 packages mergen, da ich "--load=4.0" in meinen EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS habe, aber immer eine Last von 0.52 gemeldet wird.

Es kann also durchaus sein, dass WSL dadurch so viel schneller als Cygwin beim Bauen von qtcore war.

"MAKEOPTS="-j5 -l4"" würde ja das gleiche Problem haben.

----------

## musv

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> seufz Ich habe gerade ein blödes Problem in WSL gefunden. Die CPU load average Werte sind hardcodiert.

 

*lol*

Tja, M$ ist halt noch immer M$.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   seufz Ich habe gerade ein blödes Problem in WSL gefunden. Die CPU load average Werte sind hardcodiert. 
> 
> *lol*
> 
> Tja, M$ ist halt noch immer M$.

 Naja... Nüchtern betrachtet bedeutet WSL nicht das Ende des Abendlandes.

Schaut euch das GitHub Projekt "Microsoft/WSL" ruhig mal entspannt an. 944 Issues! 

Momentan baue ich gerade llvm-6.0.0-r1 mit gcc-8.1.0 (Das geht auf WSL, unter Cygwin/Prefix ist gcc-6.4 das aktuelle Maximum), danach baue ich unter Cygwin nochmal qtcore, aber ohne Load-Bremse.

Ich schätze, WSL wird wegen der vielen Forks im Build-System immer noch schneller sein, aber sicher nichtmehr um 433%!

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> danach baue ich unter Cygwin nochmal qtcore, aber ohne Load-Bremse.
> 
> Ich schätze, WSL wird wegen der vielen Forks im Build-System immer noch schneller sein, aber sicher nichtmehr um 433%!

 Wie ich es mir gedacht habe. Cygwin ist immernoch langsamer, braucht aber "nur" noch 1,75 Minuten länger als WSL:

```
# (Gentoo) 12:02:47 SEden@CHH0711 ~ >

time emerge -1 qtcore

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ... done!

[ebuild   R   *] dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.5:5/5.9::gentoo_prefix  USE="-debug icu (-systemd) {-test}" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.5::gentoo_prefix

>>> Installing (1 of 1) dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.5::gentoo_prefix

>>> Jobs: 1 of 1 complete                           Load avg: 2.58, 4.58, 6.25

 * Messages for package dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.5:

 * Log file: /gentoo/var/log/portage/build/dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.5:20180518-100301.log

 * User patches applied.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

real    8m10.284s

user    11m42.706s

sys     12m13.393s

# (Gentoo) 12:11:05 SEden@CHH0711 ~ >
```

----------

## LuxJux

Na, ihr habt Probleme. Bei meinem Windows8.1-update kommt immer nur

```
We cannot complete the updates.

Undoing changes.

Restarting
```

Hoffentlich hab ich die Kurve nicht zu eng genommen.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   seufz Ich habe gerade ein blödes Problem in WSL gefunden. Die CPU load average Werte sind hardcodiert. 
> 
> *lol*
> 
> Tja, M$ ist halt noch immer M$.

 

:D

Herrlich. Aber ich kann die Software-As-Service Angebote eh nicht mit gutem Gewissen nutzen wenn sie mir angeboten werden. Wenn ich sie anderen anbiete und die Quellen auch Open Source sind natürlich schon.

Microsoft werfe ich Ihr verhalten aber nicht mal vor, es sind die Kunden die es nicht anders verdient haben.

Trotzdem hoffe ich das "unser Linux" die Kommerzialisierung überlebt. Noch haben wir ja keine Distribution, welche die Desktop-Suche, z.B. bei Gnome 3 ins Internet trägt. Dafür bin ich Gentoo jeden Tag dankbar! Aber da ist ja immer noch x11-wm/i3...

----------

## Klaus Meier

drauf zurück.

https://www.heise.de/developer/meldung/Build-2019-Windows-bekommt-ein-zeitgemaesses-Terminalfenster-4415169.html

https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/6/18534687/microsoft-windows-10-linux-kernel-feature

----------

## musv

Sind schlechte Neuigkeiten. 

Da in unserem Unternehmen zur Zeit M$-Brainwashing ziemlich viel Erfolg hat, wäre das ein weiterer Grund, Linux-Server ganz abzuschaffen und die Services nur noch als Docker in Windows laufen zu lassen. 

Bei der Virtualisierung geht momentan alles ziemlich stark in Richtung Hyper-V. Und ich kann durchaus sagen, dass Hyper-V die beschissenste Virtualisierungslösung ist, mit der ich in den letzten 20 Jahren zu tun hatte. Aber da die Lizenz- und Hardwarekosten halt günstiger sind als bei den anderen Anbietern, ist unser Chef halt glücklich - im Gegensatz zu uns.

----------

## schmidicom

 *musv wrote:*   

> Aber da die Lizenz- und Hardwarekosten halt günstiger sind als bei den anderen Anbietern...

 

Mit welcher Rechenmethode soll das denn günstiger sein?

Die Hardware bleibt ja in jedem Fall sie selbe, egal ob darauf nun Hyper-V(also Windows Server), VMWare oder KVM installiert wird. Und das die Lizenz für einen Windows Server der sich als Hypervisor eignet (müsste ja fast die "Datacenter" Edition oder so sein) günstiger sein soll als die Lizenzen bei VMWare bezweifle ich ebenfalls.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Die Frage ist doch, was passiert bei Microsoft und wie sehen sie sich? Fakt ist, dass Windows für das Geschäft immer unbedeutender wird. Die verdienen mehr mit ihren Cloud-Diensten. Die Weiterentwicklung von Windows ist aber nicht ganz billig. Und aktuell hat man Win10 so verkackt, da müsste eigentlich eine komplette Neuentwicklung her. Wenn man sieht, wie schon fast jedes Securityupdate Probleme bereitet. Aber die Krönung sind doch die halbjährlichen Featureupdates. Das letzte nannte sich 1809 und wurde dann im Februar wirklich an alle ausgeliefert. Das Teil (ich habe es gleich installiert, bevor es zurückgezoen wurde) hat bei mir die Platte umpartitioniert. Aus sda4 wurde sda5, aus sda5 wurde sda6 usw. Oh was war ich begeistert. 1903 wurde dann schon vor der Veröffentlichung auf Ende Mai verschoben. Und was hatte 1809 für neue Features? Ein Clipboard in der Cloud und ein dunkles Theme. Dafür zerschießt man sich das ganze System (also auch die, die nur Windows nutzen).

Muss man ganz klar sagen, Microsoft hat Windows nicht mehr im Griff. Es gibt doch die Insiderversionen zum Testen. Da wurden ja auch Fehler gemeldet, Microsoft hat da aber nicht drauf reagiert und den Schrott so ausgeliefert.

Wie würdet ihr reagieren, wenn ihr ein Produkt habt, welches kaputt ist, viel Aufwand erfordert und immer weniger einbringt wenn man sich woanders einfach bedienen kann? Es ist ja nicht nur, das Windows einen Linuxkernel bekommt, Microsoft ist inzwischen auch sehr stark an der Entwicklung des Linuxkernels beteiligt. Man sieht es ja schon bei der Installation. Ich habe mir Weihnachten einen neuen Rechner gebaut. Windows mit dem MCT installiert. Es wird empfohlen, bei der Installation KEINEN Key einzugeben. Das Teil lief dann ca. 3 Monate, bis Windows mal nach einem Key fragte. Ich hatte noch einen von einem alten Laptop mit Win7, das ich aber mal auf 10 aktualisiert hatte. Der ging ohne Probleme. Ich meine, bei Heise hat mal jemand gesagt, das geht auch mit Schlüsseln, die nie auf 10 aktualisiert wurden. Und ansonsten bekommst du bei Amazon einen Pro-Key für 5,99€. Ok, habe es mir mal angeschaut, diese Keys funktionieren nicht bei der Installation, man muss sie hinterher eingeben, des diese Meldung bei der Installation. Also richtig Geld kommt auf diese Tour nicht ins Haus. Keine Ahnung, was ein OEM so an Microsoft zahlt.

----------

## musv

Ich kann's nur von unserer Firmenpolitik aus beurteilen. 

Wir sind im Linuxbereich praktisch dazu gezwungen, Enterprise-Distributionen zu  verwenden. Den eigentlichen Grund dafür vermute ich einfach darin, dass ein Sündenbock zur Verfügung stehen muss, wenn halt was schief geht. Jetzt sollte ich einen NFS-Cluster auf RHEL-Basis installieren. Dazu bietet sich Ceph als Clusterdateisystem an. Redhat stellt das Paket auch zur Verfügung, will aber in der kleinsten Variante 25.000€ / Jahr dafür haben. 

Und an dem Punkt wird das immer schwerer. Bei uns verdrängt Hyper-V nach und nach alle anderen Virtualisierungslösungen. Xen wurde bei uns sehr gern verwendet. Aber Xen hat ein Problem, dass NFS als Storage auf dem Hypervisor in voller Geschwindigkeit in der VM aber nur mit sehr niedriger Geschwindigkeit ankommt. Eine Lösung für den Bug haben sie nicht gefunden. Also portieren wir leider immer mehr VMs von Xen auf Hyper-V.

VMWare ist keine Option, da die wesentlich teurer als die anderen Anbieter sind. Das mag von der Qualität her gerechtfertigt sein. Aber die Kostenverantwortlichen entscheiden eben nicht nach Qualität sondern nach den Kosten. Und gespart werden muss bekanntlicherweise immer und überall.

Und ja Klaus hat durchaus Recht damit, dass das Cloudgeschäft der Gewinnbringer für M$ ist. Das hat der Nutella bei seinem Antritt 2014 auch als Strategie verkündet. M$ ist wesentlich open-source-freundlicher geworden. Dabei drängen sie aber massiv in frühere Linux-Bastionen. Und durch ihre Business-Lösungen, für die es im Linuxbereich keine äquivalenten Produkte gibt, verdrängen sie auch Linuxlösungen, die eigentlich wesentlich besser und etablierter waren. 

Beispiel: M$-Office ist Quasistandard. Mag man gut finden oder nicht (ich komm mit LO besser klar). Aber an M$-Office kommt man im Firmenbereich nicht vorbei. Zu Outlook mit Exchange gibt's auch wenige Alternativen. Durch Teams (noch im Aufbau) und Skype for Business (Skype ist im Privatbereich tot, im Firmenumfeld aber Standard) ist das ganze Zeug so derart miteinander verzahnt, dass man eigentlich keine Ausweichmöglichkeit auf Alternativen hat. 

Das ganze Geraffel muss irgendwo laufen. Entweder betreibt man selbst die Hypervisor oder man bringt das Zeug gleich in die M$-Cloud. Betreibt man das selbst, braucht man logischerweise Window-Server. Und die Serverlizenzen bekommt man kostenlos, wenn man Hyper-V kauft. 

Bei uns wird derzeit das ganze Mailsystem und Office (O365) in die M$-Cloud verlagert. Dadurch spart man sich das Patchen, den Installationsaufwand und die Hardware. Günstiger wird's trotzdem nicht, da M$ mit jedem Jahr die Hände weiter aufhält. 

Und zu Windows 10: Auch da muss man etwas realistisch bleiben. Egal, wie schlecht Windows 10 ist, Windows 7 erreicht am 14.01.2020 das Supportende. Danach geht das Dilemma wie bei WinXP wieder los. An München, Wien und die niedersächsichen Finanzämtern hat man gesehen, dass man im Verwaltungsbereich schlecht an Windows als Clientsystem vorbeikommt. Wieviele schwarze Koffer da gewandert sein mögen, lassen wir auch mal dahingestellt. Und auch wenn Windows eventuell unbedeutender für M$ wird, sie haben auf dem Desktop damit noch immer das Monopol. Und egal, wie kaputt die Updates sind, sie können es sich erlauben. Sie haben das Monopol.

Die nächste interessante Stufe wird Windows as a Service. Mag im Firmenumfeld funktionieren. Bin mal gespannt, ob das bei den Privatnutzern eine Chance haben wird.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hallo Musv, ich habe ja auch nicht behauptet, dass Windows durch Linux abgelöst wird. Die Frage ist nur, wie wird Windows in 5 Jahren aussehen? Das war mein Ansatz. Und das ist meine Meinung, dass sie da immer mehr von außen nehmen, als alles selber zu stemmen. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass die Anwender zu Linux wechseln, nur weil Windows kaputt ist. Aber es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass Microsoft sich so weit wie möglich woanders bedient. Es deutet vieles darauf hin. Schau dir die Gamer an. Die Performance der Linux-Treiber für Grafikkarten ist aktuell auf Augenhöhe mit Windows. Selbst das ist kein Problem mehr.

Ob das nun gut oder schlecht für Linux oder uns ist, das ist eine ganz andere Frage. Du schreibst es ja selber, je besser Windows wird, um so schlechter wird es für andere. Wenn sie halt genau so etwas anbieten wie Red Hat, dann sind sie in den Unternehmen besser drin. Das wäre dann erst mal schlecht für Red Hat. Aber das Beste daran ist, egal was Microsoft macht, Linux kann man nicht aufkaufen. Wenn einem etwas nicht passt, dann gibt es halt einen Fork. Und bislang hat Microsoft noch jede Software kaputt bekommen, die sie aufgekauft haben.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Die Frage ist doch, was passiert bei Microsoft und wie sehen sie sich? Fakt ist, dass Windows für das Geschäft immer unbedeutender wird. Die verdienen mehr mit ihren Cloud-Diensten.

 

Hi Klaus Meier,

die Computerbranche befindet sich im Umbruch. Ich empfehle dir Shoshana Zuboff mit "Im Zeitalter des Überwachungskapitalismus" Hier ein interview. Dann verstehst du warum sich sowohl Google als auch alle anderen großen IT-Unternehmen Anfang der 2000 Jahre neu ausgerichtet haben und womit diese Unternehmen ihr Geld verdienen.

Als ich aufgewachsen bin war ein Computer etwas vertrauliches, ein Gegenstand wie meine eigenen Legosteine und Code ist das auf eine gewisse Art bis heute. Werkzeuge hintergehen einen nicht.

Aber das hat sich verändert. Für einen jungen Menschen schaut dich das Werkzeug an und denkt sich, wie kann es aus dieser Partnerschaft das meiste Geld ziehen. Ein bisschen wie bei dem Affen-Selfie.

Das Problem dabei ist aber nun das nicht nur Produkte darauf ausgerichtet werden. Nein auch die Werkzeuge zur Software-Erstellung richten sich danach aus. Man sieht das schon sehr gut im Smartphone-Universum. Wo ja ein "normaler PC oder normale Software" nie einen Fuß fassen konnten. Auch hat sich in dessen Markt keine vernünftige Software von der Kunden-Evolution profitiert sondern jene die sich selbst, aus Daten der Kunden am schnellsten und effizientesten an die jeweiligen Kunden anpasst. Finanziert wird das durch den Verkauf der Daten des Kunden. Ist ein bisschen so wie der neue Vibrator für Frauen der sich halt schöner Anfühlt wenn er den weiblichen Körper vermisst und alles mit der Cloud teilt.

Das Problem dabei ist nicht das den Nutzern geholfen wird oder die erstmalige zufrieden sind. Das Problem ist die Entwicklung, die Aufgrund der Nutzerumgewöhnung, die sich immer hilfloser fühlen ohne die Führung der Programme. Bequemlichkeit wird da zur Belästigung....

Grüße

----------

